# Forum rules and recommendations.



## ruinexplorer

*Multimedia, Projection, and Show Control*

Welcome to the forum. Please try to keep discussions on topic since we have other forums including the Off Topic forum for other random thoughts. For more details see the forum FAQ. If you are new or have never posted before, please also take the time to post on our  New Member Board. I know this is long, but take the time to read this post, you might find something useful.


_Overview_
We would like to assist you in what is a relatively new technology in the entertainment industry. Video and its control can be quite mystifying and confusing as to where it belongs. In the professional world, cameras often are used for monitoring the action of a show and are thus the responsibility of audio. Projections affect both scenery and the look of the lighting, but most often falls in the realm of the lighting department. It can all be discussed here.

As with any forum on Control Booth please remember that first and foremost this community is designed for the purposes of education. Control Booth has many members who are from many demographics. This forum may have members who are in High School or are members of church communities. So let us keep our professionalism and keep things on track and PG.

Please make sure that you take a moment to familiarize yourself with Control Booth's site wide FAQs and Terms of Service (TOS) before you start posting. If you have any questions concerning either of those documents, please feel free to contact a CBmod or a member of the Senior Team (hint, you can tell since it will have one of those terms by his or her screen name).


_Posting Rules_
First and foremost; use the search function. Many of us have run into the same problems you are facing and there will likely be a solution already here. We are always expanding our wiki and we try to use the forum to help develop the glossary and collaborative articles. 

When you are asking a question please give as many details as you have available. The community is eager and willing to help you, but we can only help you when we have all the information. If you just post a question like: "When I plug the DVD player into the projector, nothing happens. How do I fix it?" we can't really help you. In fact you will probably get a bunch of replies asking for more information. If you start out by telling us what you have, what your connections are, and what you are trying to accomplish, then we may have enough information to start helping you. It’s best to provide more information than you think is necessary (as long as it is on topic). Also, when you ask a question, please don't "bump" your thread by responding to your own question if you have not received an answer immediately. Sometimes the community responds to new threads in minutes, sometimes in days.

When replying to threads, be as specific as you can be. Keep in mind that not everyone is on the same skill level as you might be. Some members may need more help than others members. Please understand that sometime in the future someone other than the original poster (OP) may find the thread through a search function looking for information on the same problem, so having full and complete answers will be helpful. We also ask that if you pose a question and find your solution, post the results, even if you would do something different. That can also be a great deal of information to the community, even to those who offered advice.

Remember to pay attention to the last post date. There are lots of very old threads and many may have questions that have gone unanswered yet they have fallen by the wayside due to time or other factors. When you bring them back up, that’s called Necroposting. While you might have an answer or more helpful comments, in most cases the problems have been solved or the show is over, or the OPs may not even be active members anymore. On the other hand, if you have a question that pertains to an old thread feel free to bring it back. 


_Content Rules_
Posts here should have something to do with entertainment video or show control. This includes equipment, controls, production design, system design, and all aspects of the entertainment industry including film, theatre, TV, concerts and events.

Since some questions may go hand-in-hand with electrical questions please be aware that it is a global CB policy to not give out "How-to" information with regard to electrical situations. As we strive for member safety and to avoid liability, this means that the community cannot tell you how to wire up your equipment; posts will be edited. Keep in mind that electricity can kill. If you are ever in doubt or find yourself in a situation above your skill set, you should contact a local certified electrician. Your first avenue can be with an ESTA certified electrician in your area. If you have any questions about what is acceptable to post with regards to safety please refer to the CB TOS or ask a CBmod or Senior Team member. Other than that, Please make sure that you abide by the general CB content rules outlined in the CB FAQ.


_Tips for Posting_
Here are some tips that will help your post. These suggestions may help you get your question answered without garnering criticism.

When posting, avoid using all caps. IT LOOKS LIKE AND WILL BE INTERPRETED AS IF YOU ARE SHOUTING! 

The CB forums are read by a variety of adults and industry professionals. Please observe professionalism by not using internet slang or abbreviations (even if you are posting using a mobile device). Pay attention to your spelling, grammar and punctuation; consider it practice for future employment. You may be surprised where you make contacts, your future employer could be on this forum. Beyond that, it makes your post easier to comprehend and thus easier to answer. If in doubt, you might use this site to help you out: Dr. Grammar's Frequently Asked Questions Page.

Here at ControlBooth.com, we have an edit feature. You can edit your posts for a limited time. Do not post another reply right away just to say you messed something up or that you wanted to add something. Utilize the edit feature instead. If several people have posted before you notice your error or if the edit is no longer available, then feel free to add an additional post instead of editing your original post. 

Finally, before you post your thought to the thread, please use the Preview Post first. This is especially important when you are posting an URL for everyone to see. Often the link contains errors because it was copied wrong or an extra character is inadvertently added. You could even copy the wrong address and give everyone access to your personal email account. Using the Preview post also gives you the opportunity to check spelling and grammar. 


_Forum Moderator_
Your forum mod for the Multimedia, Projection, and Show Control forum is [user]ruinexplorer[/user]. I have worked mainly in road houses and rental/staging companies, but less in the production side of things. I spent about five years as an AV technician which is where I gained the bulk of my projection experience. Currently I have spent the past ten years working on a production in Las Vegas as the lead projectionist (while supplementing with occasional side gigs). I am happy to assist you as much as possible. You are also free to send any questions, comments, or concerns along to the Senior Team. We hope that you enjoy your time here!


----------

